# تصميم شبكات الهواء المضغوط لمراكز صيانة المعدات



## fayek9 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

اخوانى المهندسين:أرجو المساعدة فى تصميم شبكات الهواء المضغوط من حيث :
1- تحديد سعة الكومبروسر و الضغط المطلوب فى الشبكة.
2- حساب أقطار المواسير الرئيسية و الفرعية.
3- حساب مفاقيد الأحتكاك فى االمواسير
4- اذا كان هناك برنامج يقوم بهذه الحسابات 

ولو فى كورسات متخصصة فى مصر لشبكات الهواء المضغوط


ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## fayek9 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

كل هذه الزيارات للموضوع و لا يوجد أى ردود :4:


----------



## ameeno (7 ديسمبر 2011)

يمكن الإستعانة بهذا المرجع

facility piping systems handbook
​


----------



## ameeno (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*أنظر الملف في المرفقات, ستجد به كل ما يتعلق بتصميم شبكات الهواء المضغوط*



​ 
*1- تحديد سعة الكومبروسر و الضغط المطلوب فى الشبكة.

2- حساب أقطار المواسير الرئيسية و الفرعية.

3- حساب مفاقيد الأحتكاك فى المواسير


بالنسبة للبرامج يمكنك إستخدام برنامج Pipe Flow Expert وستجد نسخة منه في المنتدى وهو برنامج راااااائع وستجد في ملف المساعدة الخاص بالبرنامج أمثلة محلولة كثيرة من بينها شبكة هواء مضغوط.



تحياتي
*


----------



## fayek9 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير انا عندى برنامج pipe flow expert بس مبيحسبش سعة الكومبريسور ولا الخزان


----------



## ameeno (8 ديسمبر 2011)

fayek9 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير انا عندى برنامج pipe flow expert بس مبيحسبش سعة الكومبريسور ولا الخزان





راجع الملف في المرفقات ستجد به كل ما تحتاج.

Selecting the Air Compressor Assembly
Sizing Air Receiver
Complete Example


----------



## marco1 (1 مارس 2012)

اشكركم اخوانى ... لدى نفس الطلب وقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج الرائع وكذلك ال pdf ولكنالبرنامج يعمل على اساس ان المائع هو ماء ولكنى اريد ان انفذ التصميم على اساس ان المائع هو الهواء المضغوط .. عند محاولة تغير المائع لا يقبل الجهاز لان النسخة هى مجرد نسخة تجريبية ... فما العمل الان ؟ كذلك هذة اول مرة لى اتعامل مع مثل هذة الانظمة (الهواء المضغوط لورش الصيانة!!) هل من الممكن ان يرشدنى احد عن كيفية التصميم وما هى العوامل المؤثرة على التصميم وبالاخص كيفية اختيار اقطار المواسير ؟يفضل لو ان هناك شرح بسيط وهادف بالانجليزى او بالعربى
اشكر محبتكم اخوانى وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohamedbadawy (1 مارس 2012)

اخي الفاضل تجد فى المرفقات الـ كي جين للبرنامج





marco1 قال:


> اشكركم اخوانى ... لدى نفس الطلب وقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج الرائع وكذلك ال pdf ولكنالبرنامج يعمل على اساس ان المائع هو ماء ولكنى اريد ان انفذ التصميم على اساس ان المائع هو الهواء المضغوط .. عند محاولة تغير المائع لا يقبل الجهاز لان النسخة هى مجرد نسخة تجريبية ... فما العمل الان ؟ كذلك هذة اول مرة لى اتعامل مع مثل هذة الانظمة (الهواء المضغوط لورش الصيانة!!) هل من الممكن ان يرشدنى احد عن كيفية التصميم وما هى العوامل المؤثرة على التصميم وبالاخص كيفية اختيار اقطار المواسير ؟يفضل لو ان هناك شرح بسيط وهادف بالانجليزى او بالعربى
> اشكر محبتكم اخوانى وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## marco1 (2 مارس 2012)

اشكرك يا محمد لاهتمامك .. لكن للاسف الكراك رافض انة ينزل على الجهاز او يتسيف فى اى مكان .. مش عارف اية السبب لكن بيظهرى رسالة بان فية خطر من تنزيل الملف !!! ممكن تجرب وتبعتلى الملف على الميل بتاعى لو ممكن [email protected]


----------



## marco1 (2 مارس 2012)

*thank you Mohamed*

اشكرك يا محمد لاهتمامك .. لكن للاسف الكراك رافض انة ينزل على الجهاز او يتسيف فى اى مكان .. مش عارف اية السبب لكن بيظهرى رسالة بان فية خطر من تنزيل الملف !!! ممكن تجرب وتبعتلى الملف على الميل بتاعى لو ممكن [email protected]


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (2 مارس 2012)

شكراً جزيلا


----------



## aati badri (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مع ما سبق يمكن استعمال كودات السباكة وكتب aspe


----------



## aati badri (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Compressed Air Pipe Sizing | Transairpipe

انقر على الجدول لتكبيره


----------



## aati badri (10 ديسمبر 2012)

http://repository.tamu.edu/bitstream/handle/1969.1/5568/ESL-IE-05-05-10.pdf

موقع مفيد


----------



## aati badri (10 ديسمبر 2012)

وآخر
Compressed Air Piping


----------



## aati badri (10 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.air-compressor-guide.com/compressed-air-pipe-sizing.ht


الطريقة


----------



## aati badri (10 ديسمبر 2012)

وجداول

http://www.industrialaircompressors.../how_to_determine_Pipe-Size_chart_2-18-11.pdf


----------



## aati badri (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Compressed Air Pipe Lines - Online Pressure Drop Calculator


Compressed Air Piping and Pressure Drop Diagrams - Imperial Units


----------



## AlaaRamzie (6 مايو 2013)

يا اخى ارجو ارسال ملف الكراك لى مش عارف استب البرنامج


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (26 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

